
Ask HN: Any interest in co-living? - shiny
As a web developer, I need very little space to live.<p>Further, I don’t like paying rent, so my options are to take out a mortgage to buy a large house or a pricey condo with an HOA.<p>In the interest of achieving freedom from rent and&#x2F;or a mortgage, I propose joining together with like-minded individuals to buy a large house outright, with enough land to build more small dwelling units (like those tiny homes, minus the kitchen &amp; bathroom).<p>Each person would have their own room and&#x2F;or tiny house, but share bathrooms, a kitchen, and probably even a working space.<p>So like a much better dorm, with people that you choose to live with, and that you own.<p>For example, a $700,000 house divided between 20 people is only $35k each.  In certain parts of the country, that can get you a large house with ample land.<p>This is analogous to how Tynan bought and developed an island with friends: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tynan.com&#x2F;island … except we’ll have immediate access to the benefits of civilization.<p>There are multiple upsides &amp; downsides to this approach, which I don’t have the character count to list.  However, the most critical component is to rigorously vet each member, as it takes just one bad actor to make our lives difficult.<p>Location-wise, I’d prefer to be on the west coast of the US (or maybe Hawaii…) - I’m not steadfast on this however!  I&#x27;d also like to be near a city center, but far enough away to bring down the cost of land and give us more freedom to develop it.<p>I realize this all sounds a bit harebrained, but thought I’d at least put it out there.<p>About me: I’m a 31 year old male web developer (shocking, I know), from California, but currently based in Austin.<p>Timeline is also flexible.  I&#x27;ve been thinking about this for awhile, but just want to gauge interest in such a plan.<p>If you’re interested at all, please get in touch through the email in my profile.<p>Regardless, any thoughts or feedback on this plan is greatly appreciated.
======
hindsightbias
It would seem to be a concept that "if you build it, they will come." But
herding a dozen-somethings is just impractical.

Having been to a couple of legacy Intentional Living (former communes)
communities - it's all very complicated. Everyone has to be on a near-same
wavelength or they don't work. Turnover is high.

I'm helping a relative slowly develop a property north of the bay. It's a
recreational project now, but if there were structures there, people are
already lining up. Thing is, taking raw land and getting permitted
infrastructure to handle a dozen people is probably ~$150-200K on the cheap
side. He wants to experiment, all sorts of alternative ideas (i.e. take
forever), but he's letting me build a tiny timber frame.

His idea is a "Benevolent Dictator" model. It would be more like a campground
with internet. You would rent, or trade labor by invite. Most people would
probably live in a city (what you see in most Intentional Living communities
now) but have their country "chata."

------
DrScump

      a $700,000 house divided between 20 people
    

... may well violate local ordinances/zoning. Check before buying.

